# yanmar ym146



## Ryanac710 (Apr 3, 2017)

so i bought this tractor a few weeks ago, its in pretty good of shape needs some TLC but other than that runs good. it has a PTO in the back and i have a bigger mowing deck that came of a yardman mower. the problem im facing is the pto is a female obviously and so is the deck part that hooks up to the tractor. is there a company or online source that sells male to male adapters for ptos so i can make this work? also if anyone is familiar with the yanmars ym 146 do they have hydraulics? i found what looks like a hydraulic cylinder with rubber lines and brass fitting on it underneath the tractor that goes to the back by the PTO. also theirs a reservoir in the back with a red cap on it could this be the hydraulic fluid? theirs a lever near the steering wheel that has what looks to be a picture of a hydraulic cylinder and when i push up or down nothing happens. i hope someone can answer me questions that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Pick up an operators manual for your tractor, it will keep you from making a mistake that could lead to injury to yourself, and damage to the tractor.

Hoye Tractor has most Yanmar manuals, and a very informative section of tech articles.

Your tractor has a category 1 three point hitch that is hydraulic. The system has control valves that regulate lift rate, etc., the manual will provide the details.

As for PTO adapters try Hoye Tractor. The lawn tractors from Yanmar use a proprietary female quick connect, but I am not sure it is a standard agricultural spline female PTO.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope you are aware that is a 2000rpm pto and would not work with 540rpm equipment. this gentleman is a guru on the small Yanmars and sells parts for them. He could answer any questions you might have. http://usplaces.com/Greenhouses/honesdale-pa/jamiesons-tractor-sales


----------



## Ryanac710 (Apr 3, 2017)

i was online looking u shafts and adapters i found a 15 spline yoke that would attach right to the implement and hook up to the pto. but i wasnt aware that the deck was only 540 rpms. do the rpms need to match the pto rpms? i bought this tracot to plow and mow with it and maybe other things but i can just use it to plow and haul firewood tiller the garden.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ryan, your not the first and definatly wont be the last, that thought they bought a race horse & come to find out, they bought a mule.. 
Just contact the folks that were recommended.. they'll straighten you out on the do's & dont's.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If the mower you have is rated for 540 then you would not want to use it on a 2000rpm pto. Dangerous.


----------

